# Another 26rs Winterizing In Alaska Thread



## JackFrost (Jul 1, 2006)

I winterized with antifreeze last year and want to try only blowing out the lines this year. My question is...when I blow air through the city water connection, is it blowing air through the water pump also? I just want to make sure I'm not leaving water in the water pump. Pardon my ignorance, but I want to be sure.

Has anyone ever had any lines burst from residual water after blowing out the lines in very cold areas? I live in Palmer and it freezes pretty hard here sometimes.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I tried using air last year myself, not going to Simmons or elsewhere, thought I would save $$.







The kitchen spigot (sp.) burst and there was a leak in the outside sink valve. I have friends that use anti-freeze, they tell me that after 2-3 trips you can't taste the anti-freeze any more. I will let someone else mess with it this year. 
P.S. Where in AK are you?


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

JackFrost said:


> My question is...when I blow air through the city water connection, is it blowing air through the water pump also?


Short answer is 'no'. The water pump and the city connection meet at a Tee downstream of the water pump. Run the pump a minute or two to get the water out of it. Blowing air into the city connection will not blow backwards through the pump. On the odd year around here, we may get down to single digit temps in the winter, and anything down into the teens makes me nervous enough that I will apply the pink stuff. Otherwise, I will just do the air pressure method. For the antifreeze, I installed an antifreeze pickup kit on the upstream side of the water pump to make it easy.

Even if you do the air pressure method, you need to pour some pink into the drain traps.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

JackFrost said:


> I winterized with antifreeze last year and want to try only blowing out the lines this year. My question is...when I blow air through the city water connection, is it blowing air through the water pump also? I just want to make sure I'm not leaving water in the water pump. Pardon my ignorance, but I want to be sure.
> 
> Has anyone ever had any lines burst from residual water after blowing out the lines in very cold areas? I live in Palmer and it freezes pretty hard here sometimes.


JackFrost- This is our first year winterizing. I drained all of the water out of the water heater and fresh tank last weekend after our last trip for the year and I plan on adding the "pink stuff" this weekend. We are still above freezing at night, so I should be ok till Saturday. Yea, don't forget the outside shower, sink and bypass valve on the water heater. I haven't had time to take off the panel under the fridge to look at the pump, but understand that you can add the "pink stuff" through the inlet line. Does anyone know if you can use the inlet line itself or do you need to get a kit and install it? We dewinterized last year and the "pink stuff" rinses out fine, just make sure that the water runs clear. The water tasted just fine.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Does anyone know if you can use the inlet line itself or do you need to get a kit and install it?


I had our dealer winterize last year so that I could watch and learn. They just pulled the input line from the water pump and stuck it into the pink jug - no additional kit required. Still hoping for one more trip in a couple of weekends if the weather holds out. Supposed to be 30 degrees for Thanksgiving so we should be going now but already have plans.

How many jugs of pink stuff should I buy to be prepared for when I do the dead?


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

I just did mine by pulling off the intake side of the pump and adding a hose to it and pumping RV antifreeze thru that way. After I blew the lines out. A bit anal.
Then- I saw the kit at the dealer with the T to hookup permanaently a hose to run AF thru after you turn a tap.
Bought it and added it.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

JackFrost said:


> I winterized with antifreeze last year and want to try only blowing out the lines this year. My question is...when I blow air through the city water connection, is it blowing air through the water pump also? I just want to make sure I'm not leaving water in the water pump. Pardon my ignorance, but I want to be sure.
> 
> Has anyone ever had any lines burst from residual water after blowing out the lines in very cold areas? I live in Palmer and it freezes pretty hard here sometimes.


Hello

I blew out the lines with air, by pass valve engaged, dumped black and grey tanks. Drained the hot water tank Once there was no more water mist coming out I filled up the potable water and pumped through anitfreeze, poured some into the holding tanks as well. I am hoping that works


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

JackFrost said:


> I winterized with antifreeze last year and want to try only blowing out the lines this year. My question is...when I blow air through the city water connection, is it blowing air through the water pump also? I just want to make sure I'm not leaving water in the water pump. Pardon my ignorance, but I want to be sure.
> 
> Has anyone ever had any lines burst from residual water after blowing out the lines in very cold areas? I live in Palmer and it freezes pretty hard here sometimes.


JackFrost- Well I got the "pink stuff" in the lines this afternoon. It took just over an hour to do. Real easy, now that I know which end is the inlet (line on the right side of the pump). I unhooked the inlet line and attached a peice of 1/2 inch flexible tubing and pumped strait from the jugs of "pink stuff". I picked up 3 gal from Fred Meyers and ended up using just over 1 3/4gal in the lines and poured the remaining to fill the p-traps and some in the black tank, toilet and fresh tank. Good thing, tonight it's to be below freezing, 29 F. The snow is on it's way down Lazy Mountain. Where are you in Palmer?


----------

